

Markdown to PDF Creator - mafellows
http://updraft.io/

======
bowerbird
some of my tests, including even stuff such as gruber's own pages about
markdown, didn't work. so you'll need to make this thing more robust.

but the example that did work looked very nice, so you are definitely on the
right track here, and a web-app that does this could be very big, so i
definitely suggest you keep working on it.

-bowerbird

p.s. even if markdown _is_ considered harmful! ;+) > [https://medium.com/the-
future-of-publishing/495ccfe24a52](https://medium.com/the-future-of-
publishing/495ccfe24a52)

